# Is it a myth that a cat can sense its owner's mood?



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

In the year that I've owned my cats, I've gone through many extreme moods and illnesses. I've been mild to moderatly sick, depressed, bored, tired, happy, excited, etc. During all of these times, I haven't really noticed any change in my cats. The closest thing is when I yell at one cat to get his attention away from something. It doesn't really work on that cat, but my other cat meows and runs up to me.

Is it only some cats? Or just an urban legend? Anyone have some stories to share? I am certain at least that my cats cannot sense most of the negative emotions above.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

So far there's no way to tell. It's pretty subjective right now. My first kitty used to be on me within 10 seconds of me starting to cry, and she licked my tears a few times. She seemed to know when it would make me feel better to have her near me. My current kitties don't seem to do that, but I don't think I have really cried since I"ve had them, so who knows. They *do* however, begin to climb all over me and meow like crazy any time I start to sing. lol. I'm sure plenty of people here can tell you about sympathetic kitties.


----------



## KittyEnvy (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm in the same boat - even my dog never really seems to show much concern when I'm upset. She'll come sit with me if I ask her to and loves to get some lovies, but I don't see a difference from when I'm upset or not.

The parents' cats wouldn't come to me if I called them. I have a feeling that, if they even care when I'm upset, they'd just laugh.

My new kitty, we'll have to see. It's not been very long and we're still getting used to each other.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

Cleveland is a very sensitive kitty. I'd had an awful day at work, stress from other stuff etc and broke my favourite plate (petty but enough to make me cry) so I plonked down on the sofa and cried. Cleveland appeared, purring and licked my tears away. He lay on my lap and kneaded me till I calmed down. He always seems to know when I need a hug. He also knows if I'm in a really good mood to bring as many toys to me as possible for fun.


----------



## Artful Badger (Jun 10, 2004)

I think it's sometimes true, but maybe it's just a side aspect. I know when I'm sad I tend to slouch down on the bed or couch and my cats love to cuddle me in that position...so I suspect I'm just more cuddly when I'm sad. I have noticed one or another seeming more intensely interested in me than usual when I'm crying.  Maybe they want to comfort, or maybe it's just odd and they are checking it out or worried? Either way it feels comforting.

If my husband and I fight my cats get very agitated, running between us, as if unable to choose sides! This may also be illusion.

Other emotions they don't seem to mind either way - happy, bored, tired, etc. They do seem eager to join in when I get silly with them -- they get playful quickly.

I think it's part of the unconditional love. They like me always, in any mood. They even like me PMSing! :twisted: 

~Heather


----------



## KittyEnvy (Aug 7, 2004)

> If my husband and I fight my cats get very agitated, running between us, as if unable to choose sides! This may also be illusion.


Awww, that's cute. Our dog does that, well, Oreo moreso than Zeeke. Oreo is a very protective dog, she wouldn't let anyone lay a finger on a family member - so when my brother, my dad and I wrestle, she just barks at us as if to tell us to cut it out, then she runs over and beats the stuffing out of one of her toys. LOL!


----------



## mizzkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

My cat seems to come and it and just stare at me if im mad or yelling...i have cried and he just came and layed down and looked at me...he was probably thinking ..she is so weird! :lol:


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

If I'm crying or mad my cat (Maleke in particular) will come and hunch over and stare at me. Then he will slowly creep over, and try to lie in my lap or cuddle up in my arms if I'm lying down. I don't get this kind of response from Magic, so maybe some animals can sense it more than others.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

There all probably wondering why we don't just lick our fur and calm down or swat the other person!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

> What a nice world it would be with no cats.


Come again?! 8O


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Maybe it was sarcasm????? Not sure.......


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

*shocked and saddened at the thought of a world without cats*


----------



## adavis333 (Jun 9, 2004)

no cats!?!?!


----------

